# KUSA's knife.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA and I became fast friends, and it all started over discussing knives. Based on that, he sent me a CQC7 that needed a bit of love. It turned out it needed a _lot of love_!

If done correctly, the two bevels should be of equal width, parallel from top to bottom and both scary sharp. From the first day I knew I was in for a challenge since the belly bevel was bowed and the forward bevel was wider than the rear bevel. Added to that, the smaller front bevel was wider at the tip that its rear corner.

It turned into several days of "_ink, polish, measure--ink, polish, measure_." And there were times when I just set the folder aside and listened to the Brewers' game. Kusa deserved a perfect edge, and it was a fight.

Earlier today I cut the front bevel, and by dumb luck, it matched the belly bevel. Oh, I still have to polish and clean the pivot, but the edges are true, and it's the beginning of the end.

...that is, if KUSA is still speaking to me...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

...and then I remembered...

It looks like I might be burning that midnight oil to complete this knife. On 08-19-19 I will be going into the eye surgeon so they can fix/remove a cataract. If I don't finish the knife by then I'll be doing it with only one eye!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Why wouldn’t I be speaking to you? I’ve just been working a lot of hours lately and just got back home from a business trip.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Why wouldn't I be speaking to you? I've just been working a lot of hours lately and just got back home from a business trip.


LOL, I was making a joke. I got really sick and I let most of my work slide. Then I remembered that I have eye surgery on the 19th. I have never polished a knife with only one eye, and I don't want to start now.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My schedule has not been my own lately, but I wanted to finish KUSA's folder before Monday. The last time I posted the knife had been sharpened and the initial "rough in" polishing had been started. Today I started the final polishing. This involves getting the tiny 'whisker marks' out of the bevel.

The hardest part has been getting to the two beveled surfaces to mate. Even on a knife like this a continuous cut should be seamless.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

It sure cuts good now.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yikes. I have seen cows hurt worse than that got well. Aint yall scared of worms?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

That steak was way over cooked but that’s what I get for doing takeout.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm glad everything worked out. I was off-line for several days getting my computer fixed. All's well that ends well.


----------

